

Competence and prestige  - pykello
http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2012/10/18/downward-nobility/

======
cafard
You are not necessarily moving deeper into your area of competence. I am
distinctly less competent in some volunteer work I do (unpaid, low prestige)
than in my paid work (decently paid, middling prestige).

